Ask HN: LinkedIn Jobs sucks for remote roles. Who will disrupt them? - josephby
======
krmmalik
I was wondering exactly the same thing last night. There seem to be many
innovators and disruptors in the tools for remote working space but no one in
the space to help you find actual remote jobs, especially freelance gigs (Im
not talking about quick jobs like those found on upwork and fiverr but serious
projects)

------
josephfung
Have you checked out [https://remote.com/](https://remote.com/)?

~~~
josephby
Yep, they're the one that I've seen so far. Beautifully designed.

